# flock cutting



## Mike63 (Jan 23, 2007)

I am in need of a company that is capable of cutting designs out of flock material. I will be heatsealing personalized designs to garments. 1 color and two color designs.

Mike


----------



## mrad (Dec 23, 2006)

Check out the custom transfer companies. 
Not sure which ones do it but I remember seeing a few that custom cut vinyl/flock.
Check the plastisol transfer threads for the list of suppliers.


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

You can also place a _Service needed_ ad in the classifies. Many of us here can do that kind of work.


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

Check out this thread.


http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t11139.html

Post #4


----------



## Mike63 (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanx guys. Checking all leads mentioned.


----------

